# Sub in NW burbs of chicago, IL



## Dlongerman

Looking to lots at a per push rate... anywhere around Schaumburg IL...

I have a 2010 F250 Western Wide-out with a Snow-ex 1075 tailgate. 

also have a Bobcat 773 with a 8ft pusher 

and maybe a Gehl 4640 E with a 8ft snow wolf blade... might not be available brother has dibs on it if he still wants it..

I also have a 2-3 man sidewalk crew.


----------



## dieseld

Does the sidewalk crew ride with you or do they have their own transportation?


----------



## snownice

I am bidding on a large office complex in Schaumburg. I will pm you when I find out about it.


----------



## Dlongerman

dieseld;1299077 said:


> Does the sidewalk crew ride with you or do they have their own transportation?


in the past I have the equipment on-site and they arrive when they get called.


----------



## Dlongerman

snownice;1299089 said:


> I am bidding on a large office complex in Schaumburg. I will pm you when I find out about it.


sweet thanks!


----------



## Dlongerman

bump it up
I can handle anything. I started doing a church when I was 16, then 2 years ago I subbed and did a couple Targets, last year I did office buildings and town home complexes. I can plow anything...


----------



## Dlongerman

bump it up


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

can i take just the sidewalk crew??


Nate


----------



## Dissociative

Ever put any warning on your truck Dan?


----------



## Dlongerman

Mdwstsnow512;1305647 said:


> can i take just the sidewalk crew??
> 
> Nate


its better that they stick with me.


----------



## Dlongerman

I am still looking for lots PM me if you have one and i'll bid it.


----------

